# heading your way to help



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

heading to New York/Jersey with a Blizzard 8-10 and a Boss V give me a call if you need help 740-225-3675


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you heard from any companies? We are in South Bend, Indiana and could head out there 3 trucks all Boss Plows.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

is that even proffitable?


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

Has anyone been offered any work in the North East for clean up? The local news says NYC is hiring but no info. I am afraid that by now they have it all covered.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Scott13136;1175161 said:


> Has anyone been offered any work in the North East for clean up? The local news says NYC is hiring but no info. I am afraid that by now they have it all covered.


not to likely.....i've heard a lot of local contractors
aren't working for the city because they still havent been
paid from a storm 2 years ago


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

WingPlow;1177063 said:


> not to likely.....i've heard a lot of local contractors
> aren't working for the city because they still havent been
> paid from a storm 2 years ago


I believe thatpayup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

mike6256;1177305 said:


> I believe thatpayup


Well then F,em let the city buy shove's for the people who live in the big apple... 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

did anybody go out and make any good $$$$$$ ???or go out at all??


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

alsam116;1181487 said:


> did anybody go out and make any good $$$$$$ ???or go out at all??


All I can say is.... Thumbs Up. We banked 51hrs in 3 days with them. I wont get into any specifics but I can say it wasnt the Baltimore trip I was hoping for. We saw the rest of our crew maybe 3 times the whole time we were down there. It was kind of boring. Plows would have been useless!


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

good to hear brian.. glad you had no fun ;-)


----------

